# Wanted and Needed: Wacom Graphire4 and USB port help!



## Takamo_Wolfen (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, anyone who's interested or knows ANYTHING about USB ports and Wacom Graphire4 tablets, please help.. 

Here's the dealy:

Yesterday, my mom stopped in for a suprise visit (she lives in the city), bringing Xmas gifts and wanted me and my mate to open them up then and there.  So we did so!  For those interested, my mate got this kick ass watercolour set complete with a pad of paper and two brushes.

I got a Wacom Graphire4 tablet.

I went to install it.. and for some reason, my computer's not picking up that I plugged it in..  This happened with a scanner of ours  too.  So, I'm figuring that something's up with my USB ports.

If anyone knows how to 'reactivate' them, as it were, please tell me!  I've tried everything I can think of to try to get this to work.

If it helps any, my OS is Windows XP.

Thanks again to anyone who is willing to give me advice!

~Takamo Wolfen


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 19, 2006)

Is it an on-board USB port (part of the motherboard), on an expansion card, or on the front-panel?


----------



## Takamo_Wolfen (Dec 19, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Is it an on-board USB port (part of the motherboard), on an expansion card, or on the front-panel?



The main ones are in the back.  Last year I got a mouse pad that has four USB ports built into it. Currently, it's plugged in to the mouse one.   Last night, I tried all of them (the ones in the back of the tower, and the ones in the mouse pad.)


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 19, 2006)

Get a Mac.

But seriously, you should specify what *Rhainor* asked. Also, something like this happens with a few of the thumb drives I have. The solution I found was to plug it in, take it out quickly, and plug it back in quickly. I call it a "jumpstart", but I don't really know why it works. Try that a few times.

[Edit]: Ah, you specified what *Rhainor* asked before I submitted this.


----------



## Takamo_Wolfen (Dec 19, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Get a Mac.
> 
> But seriously, you should specify what *Rhainor* asked. Also, something like this happens with a few of the thumb drives I have. The solution I found was to plug it in, take it out quickly, and plug it back in quickly. I call it a "jumpstart", but I don't really know why it works. Try that a few times.
> 
> [Edit]: Ah, you specified what *Rhainor* asked before I submitted this.



That I did!  

I've tried that.. but it hasn't worked either..


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 19, 2006)

How old is your machine? Are your ports just USB or are they USB 2.0? Are they powered?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2006)

2.0 isn't really something that matters on a HID device. It's only important for data transfer rates. So a 1.1 port is just as fine for a Wacom.

You cannot run wacoms on HUBs, I don't care what Wacom says, I've tried it so many times it doesn't work. Powered hubs are bad for Wacoms because of the shared power. Now it may work for a while on older models but I'd say anything 2 and up gets pretty bitchy. Since I see Graphire 4 I suspect this is your problem. My Intuos 3 won't run at all, the Intuos 2 runs for about 30 minutes before it spazzes into mouse mode, though the original intuos doesn't have this problem.

You need to plug it into your actual computer port and not a powered hub.

There are also other factors:

Other Mouse/HID devices, sometimes they conflict.

If your tablet is not lighting up you'll need to remove all other usb devices including hubs, so that your tablet is finally recognized.


----------



## Aikon (Dec 20, 2006)

Their drivers have been suckage to the maximum lately, assuming that the graphire and intous (which I have) are the same, might want to look into that too.


----------



## Takamo_Wolfen (Dec 20, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> 2.0 isn't really something that matters on a HID device. It's only important for data transfer rates. So a 1.1 port is just as fine for a Wacom.
> 
> You cannot run wacoms on HUBs, I don't care what Wacom says, I've tried it so many times it doesn't work. Powered hubs are bad for Wacoms because of the shared power. Now it may work for a while on older models but I'd say anything 2 and up gets pretty bitchy. Since I see Graphire 4 I suspect this is your problem. My Intuos 3 won't run at all, the Intuos 2 runs for about 30 minutes before it spazzes into mouse mode, though the original intuos doesn't have this problem.
> 
> ...




Thank you muchly for your advice, Arshes Nei. I'll try that, and if it doesn't work, I'll come back.  Very much greatly appreciated!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2006)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Their drivers have been suckage to the maximum lately, assuming that the graphire and intous (which I have) are the same, might want to look into that too.



I still have a few of the older driver versions, and you can get the older ones from Wacom as well. I say get: 

Driver 4.96-8 For Windows 2000, XP & XP x64  	Sep. 06, 2006  	2.80MB  - For intuos the one that came in with the package is really bad, but if you'd like some of the older drivers let me know.

For Graphire 4: 
	Driver 4.95-6 for Win 98SE, ME, 2000, XP and XP x64 	Apr. 19, 2006 	2.45MB 	

I've heard people have issues sharing drivers with intuos and graphires plugged in, but I have to look up what were the solutions.


----------



## Takamo_Wolfen (Dec 20, 2006)

...and I'm back.


I watched it and while the computer was starting up (while it had the black screen with all the gibberish on it) it blinked at me three times before the light went off.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2006)

Takamo_Wolfen said:
			
		

> ...and I'm back.
> 
> 
> I watched it and while the computer was starting up (while it had the black screen with all the gibberish on it) it blinked at me three times before the light went off.




Alright, this was when it was plugged into your computer correct?

This sounds like a powering issue.  Graphire needs 40mA from your usb port.
Using XP:

1.	Click Start, and click Control Panel, and then click Performance and Maintenance.
2.	Click System, and then click the Hardware tab.
3.	Click the Device Manager button.
4.	Expand Universal Serial Bus controllers.

Now your device may be plugged in as an "HID" device. When you look at the tabs of the USB ports, look at Power.


----------



## Takamo_Wolfen (Dec 20, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Takamo_Wolfen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




..what if there isn't a Universal Serial Bus thing to expand...?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2006)

You don't have this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imageevice_Manager.JPG


----------



## Takamo_Wolfen (Dec 20, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> You don't have this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imageevice_Manager.JPG



Nope. There's nothing under System devices..


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2006)

You should, that sounds really odd that you don't.


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 20, 2006)

And you have other USB devices that are functioning properly?  Strange, very strange.  If there is no "Universal Serial Bus controllers" thing in Device Manager, I'd think it wasn't seeing any USB ports at all (and thus you might need to reinstall any software/drivers that came with your motherboard), but if some are working and some aren't, I'm lost.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2006)

Agreed, How about this:

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/bus/USB/USBFAQ_intro.mspx


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 20, 2006)

I repeat my previous comment about getting a Mac. 

Try uninstall and reinstall (or "Add New Hardware") to get the hardware profile to show.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> I repeat my previous comment about getting a Mac.
> 
> Try uninstall and reinstall (or "Add New Hardware") to get the hardware profile to show.



Person A: Hey my car doesn't work
Person B: Buy a new one.

If it's not showing up, how is he going to "uninstall it"? It's a USB issue that needs to be fixed, not uninstalling and reinstalling a tablet.

That's why he needs to check to see if there are unknown USB devices first.


----------



## lolcox (Dec 21, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> I repeat my previous comment about getting a Mac.



I iterate the only comment I make to annoying Mac zealots:

"Gimme an OS that works on any hardware, that doesn't require a custom processor. Wait, Apple can't do that."

Quirky question, since I'm not entirely familiar with Wacom's produkts:
Are they USB1.x or USB2?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2006)

They'll take either. That's why I said 1.1 2.0 isn't an actual issue. They aren't really "transferring" data, they're just reacting to your strokes. What is an issue is how much power they suck up. An improperly configured USB port will cause problems. If his USB device isn't showing up seperately in the device manager it should show up as something unknown. Items that don't take much power/"intelligence" will work like a mouse, but other things like tablets and scanners may freak out.


----------



## blueroo (Dec 21, 2006)

lolcox said:
			
		

> WelcomeTheCollapse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a copy of Windows XP that runs on my UltraSparcs? 

You'll have to ditch your comment for Mac kids. OS X runs on the exact same processors that Windows does.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2006)

Wave your e-penis elsewhere as to what system is better, try to help the guy out with the problem with his Graphire, k?


----------



## blueroo (Dec 21, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Wave your e-penis elsewhere as to what system is better, try to help the guy out with the problem with his Graphire, k?



That was a bit over the top, don't you think? It was just commentary, not a glorification of any operating systems. Geez...


----------



## blueroo (Dec 21, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> And you have other USB devices that are functioning properly?  Strange, very strange.  If there is no "Universal Serial Bus controllers" thing in Device Manager, I'd think it wasn't seeing any USB ports at all (and thus you might need to reinstall any software/drivers that came with your motherboard), but if some are working and some aren't, I'm lost.



He/She hasn't actually mentioned any USB devices that *do* work. Just a mousepad USB hub hybrid. They have mentioned that they have a scanner which doesn't work.

Universal Serial Bus Controller is probably hiding away underneath the Unknown Devices, and if so the answer is clear. A driver is needed to get things going.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2006)

blueroo said:
			
		

> That was a bit over the top, don't you think? It was just *snide* commentary, not a glorification of any operating systems. Geez...



Fixed.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2006)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Rhainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which brings us back to this:

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/bus/USB/USBFAQ_intro.mspx

See Figure 2.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 21, 2006)

Heh, and I was just kidding about getting a Mac. I mean, I love 'em, but I'm not going to force everybody to get one.

^..^


----------



## Takamo_Wolfen (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey hey there. 
Sorry about the late reply...

Okay. I have no Unknown devices.. and no Universal Serial section in my Device Manager.


*grins* And for those of you who keep callin' me a 'he'..

I be a she!


----------



## Takamo_Wolfen (Dec 22, 2006)

Takamo_Wolfen said:
			
		

> Hey hey there.
> Sorry about the late reply...
> 
> Okay. I have no Unknown devices.. and no Universal Serial section in my Device Manager.
> ...



Also, to make things easier.. here's a screen cap.. [attachment=735]


----------



## RailRide (Dec 22, 2006)

Definitley something missing there..."Universal Serial Bus Controllers" sits under "System Devices" on my system's Device Manager. On your system, for some reason, Windows is unaware of its USB ports.

Could USB controllers be disabled in the BIOS? (I dunno if that was ever something that could be done--just throwing it out there)

--PCJ


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 22, 2006)

Railride may be correct in saying this may be a bios issue:

When you reboot your PC hit the DEL key before you reach the windows start up screen, that usually kicks up BIOS and Enable USB controller


----------



## Takamo_Wolfen (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their help and advice..  

Just so you know, when I came home from work today, my mate got everything working again.  She poked about and fixed it.. hehe.

I hate how she can do that sometimes... lol!


----------



## blueroo (Dec 24, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> blueroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey now. "Fix" my quote, but don't put words in my original post without pointing out that you put them there. That's not right.

And I find it sad that I'm the only person you're singling out, when two folks before me made equally or less helpful comments and got off without feeling the lash of your e-tongue.


----------



## Takamo_Wolfen (Dec 24, 2006)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't see how his post had to be 'fixed'. Was it really necessary to put in the word 'snide'?  How do you know if he was meaning to be snide?


----------



## blueroo (Dec 24, 2006)

Takamo_Wolfen said:
			
		

> blueroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I should really take this conversation offline.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 24, 2006)

/me shakes her head at the last two posts...just...really sad.

Anyways what was the issue with the USB device anyways. It may be something helpful for other people to learn on in case they encounter the same issue.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 24, 2006)

lolcox said:
			
		

> "Gimme an OS that works on any hardware, that doesn't require a custom processor. Wait, Apple can't do that."



*sneaks in and says:* Mactops can run both OS AND Windows XP, and they don't need a special processor. They use exactly what your run of the mill PC does. They just use it better. Wait, Apple CAN do that. *trots back out*


----------



## Takamo_Wolfen (Dec 25, 2006)

Basically, what had happened was that some how, the USB ports had been disabled.  My mate had gone into the setup section when the computer starts up, pushes delete and figured it out from there...  I wasn't home when she did it.


----------

